# Information ready for move



## TheTekMan (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello all, im new here, i hope you all are well and happy 

Im 51yr UK single male with no kids just a step-daughter who will be stay with her mom in the UK

Im planning a move to cyprus, maybe this year if i can get everything sorted in time

I think i may like to live in the limassol or surrounded area's not sure yet

going out in september for 10 days to get the ball rolling

have done a bit of research on most thing i will need

such as accodation (renting not buying yet)

utilities, isp, banks, shops and supermartes etc in the area

trying to cover all i will need before i arrive (planning is everything)

only thing im having trouble finding is website of trust for employment


could you help me with any information you deem useful to me




Cheers
Geoff


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Geoff & welcome to the forum. What area of employment is of interest to you?

K


----------



## TheTekMan (Feb 6, 2018)

I hve some customer service experince face to face and call center, would like to try and stay in that feild if possible, but im open to offers, at present my greek is very limited, but im planning on improving that if possible


do you know if it's possible to talk to some employer when i come over in september


let me know you thoughts and ideas on this matter


Cheers
Geoff


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Geoff,

There are a growing number of call centres in Cyprus, with demand for Russian, Spanish and several other languages (including English) these are located in the main in Larnaca (insurance, pensions and higher education) and Limassol (HE and general telesales) with other operations in Nicosia focussing on forex and other financial services. The salaries are normally basic plus comission. Some advertise on the European job portal (EURES). Turnover at these companies is normally quite high so they are constantly on the look out for replacements. 

good luck with your search

k


----------



## TheTekMan (Feb 6, 2018)

THanks for the detailed and informative reply,

i found all the information very useful and will help me choose which sector, chhoose within the customer service feild 


what i need now is some useful information regarding expected wages i can expect in cyprus etc


are the jobs you mention full time or is lit ike the uk, where there is a lot of agency jobs around and you have a fixed term or never ending contract with the agency/employee

you see the reason i ask, is in the uk you know upfront the hours and the rate of pay you can expect the receive each week/month depend how the pay there wages,

the trouble with a lot of agency jobs in the uk is they are not always 40 hours and pay a little bit less per week

which i have taken in the past till i got a job with more hours and more of a liveable wage

i will be all alone in a new country with no one to help me out if im a bit low on funds, so i will need a decent wage to be able to pay all the bills and rent and do all things i want to do, without worrying about extra bills and the dreaded thought of where will the money come from if i get in trouble

i read somewhere that the average wage is about é800 per month is this true

i.e the average monthly rent is about é400 per month which dosn't leave me with much to play with, for bills and food etc

also at present, i don't drive and read somewhere that the bus service in cyprus is a bit rubbish and so will proberly sort that out before i settle in cyprus, will i be able to run a place and a car too, now that is the question ..... mmmm


would i also be able to arrange a face to face with some employees what come in September


sorry it's a bit long


thought i'd put all my thoughts down in one post



Cheers
Geoff


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Geoff,

I do know several people who work in call centres that have a full time contract and work a 40 hour week. The salaries are low at about the level you mentioned, but some do get a bonus based on commission on top of their basic. I'm not sure whether agency work is common here. I do know that benefits are minimal, e.g . few holidays, sometimes unsociable hours to cater for global calls in different time zones, scant if any sick pay, working to targets and all the typical drawbacks of call centre work are probably evident here.

Some of the call centres are based in industrial estate settings and I doubt there would be bus services to them. A car or bike would be essential. Rent would also be a problem which could limit your location, it would be most expensive in Nicosia, for example, but probably manageable is Larnaca. Running a car is also pretty expensive, as would be obtaining one. Even second hand cars are generally more expensive here than the UK. I would scope out a potential employer first and then research the logistics of whether transport and rent would be doable. As is often mentioned on the forum, always leave yourself a financial cushion to allow an escape route back to safety should things not work out. 

Good luck

K


----------



## TheTekMan (Feb 6, 2018)

Go to know, i think i may have to re-think my career choice if the wage is not livable

may get myself a funky moped instead or car if biuying and running a car in cyprus is too expensive

as i have said previously, will need to check out the wages, etc to see if it's financially viable

as for the role in question im use to the unsociable hours of work due to the nature of the business undertaken in the role

i understand what you mean about having a finacle cushion available just in case

was thinking of bring about 2.000 - 5,000 euro to be sure hopefully more

am going to bring most of my stuff with me, was quoted about £1,000 to import to cyprus,

not sure about my new tele, as im told it won't work in cyprus and i need to have it adapted to work in cyprus and not too sure how much it will cost to have it adapted to work in cyprus

but not sure i decide to settle, as you say i need to weight up or option to see if it's doable

may also need to re-think my location of choice, as there may not be role i want in limassol

all will become clearer once i have come over and spoke to some people and weighted up all my option including accommodation etc 


Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Ellieboo (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello anyone who wants to read this. I have been coming to Cyprus for holiday past 10 years or so. My kids have flown the nest and after working my ass off as a psychologist for the past 3 decades decided its now my turn to have some fun and downtime. Im renting my apartment on month to month basis and thank goodness i did as neighbour below me bbq day and night and cook anything and everything (have not heard the dog bark for a while lol)  needless to say i need to move onto a permanent contract. Does anyone know any private owners who can help? I in paralimni area looking for 2 beds and something i can put my stamp on to make own. Also sny other tip bits and ideas as a newbie I should know please drop me a line. Thanks Ellie x


----------

